# Peter Pan, General Technical Ideas...help!



## SLC Tech (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello there,
Just looking for help with peter pan, No flying of cast is going to take place, its a small space but looking for sound effects, online? tinkerbell any ideas how to do that and any other ideas or tips that I might find useful Show takes place in March 2008 so tring to get ideas the now. This would be much apreciated! Cheers friends.


----------



## Radman (Nov 28, 2007)

Tink is typically a manually operated high power laser. Haze/fog is your friend. DO NOT LET THE SET DESIGNER DESIGN NEVERLAND WITH PURPLE SHAG ANYWHERE (personal experience)


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have seen tink done in a similar fashion to the way they operate the overhead camera for football games. It was a little lamp on a system of wires and pulleys that allowed it to move all over the stage an out into the house. If you can get away with 2D movement you could put a lamp on a string that is on a traveller track above so it can move across stage and up and down.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.dlite.com/About_Dlite.htm 

This is a very simple magic prop called "D Lites" that I have seen folks use for tink...it comes in different colors..and it can be placed into props and things....also has a "d flight" gimmick to add to it to make it look like its floating or flying.. 

-w
p.s. there are vids of this on the link above when you click on the product--but you can search youtube for vids of how this works and what it looks like....its a simple thumb lite..


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 29, 2007)

This reminded me of a post I made earlier in the year. Its from a radio show - it will tell you what not to do...

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4599



Joe


----------



## themuzicman (Dec 3, 2007)

A high powered laser would work well for tinkerbell. When I saw it at a middle school performance, they used a spot light made into a very small circle, and would flip the gels in it depending on her "mood".

For her sound, if you don't want to go the sound effect route, you could get some live percussion to do some chime work.


----------



## SLC Tech (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantastic, I'm gonna investigate the D-lites as buget probably wouldnt pay for lasers, I'll have a look on ebay too for them, it will be fun switching between "magical" tink and "life size" tink! I'm gonna go down the sound effect route, i need help and advice on where to get such sounds or even free sounds, anything for her sound effect would be another huge help, Thanks so much for help with this!


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 5, 2007)

SLC Tech said:


> Fantastic, I'm gonna investigate the D-lites as buget probably wouldnt pay for lasers, I'll have a look on ebay too for them, it will be fun switching between "magical" tink and "life size" tink! I'm gonna go down the sound effect route, i need help and advice on where to get such sounds or even free sounds, anything for her sound effect would be another huge help, Thanks so much for help with this!



D-Lites are fun--and they come in yellow among other colors..and they give a decent effect but its usually in low-lite conditions for best impact. If you're doin peter pan, do check out the D-Flight accessory--makes the d-lite "float" around a person like Tink would do...there is a Vid on that site link when you click on d-flight to see what it looks like. 

As for sound--you can record and make your own with a synth or a simple set of toys (chimes, bells etc) and a cheap basic reverb/multi-FX unit... FREE and cheap purchase sound effects are loads to be had on the net but you gotta go looking and listen to them... I like Sounddogs best for a lot of fast sample variety but I also like to make my own when I have th etime... You can find them thru google... 

-w


----------



## SLC Tech (Dec 6, 2007)

No worries, I'll get searching for sfx. cheers


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 6, 2007)

not sure if you have access to intel lighting, but you could put to star looking gobos in it and have them rotate against each other. Depending on the capabilities of the light, you could do some interesting things with it.


----------



## thelightingmancan (Dec 11, 2007)

online sound effects-A1Freesoundeffects.com or Sounddogs.com


----------

